# This site has been so annoying lately..



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

it's starting to piss me off. Vary slow loading and sometimes it dosen't even respond. What gives. :upset:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

Adware and cookie overload.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

i accessed it on a browser at a friends house the other day and it was just bogged down with crap ads. at least here at home i have just about everything blocked so it loads pretty well.

but yeah , they really need to sort it asap - its turning people against it already.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

Just in the last 24 hrs I've been having problems with IE locking up while I'm on this site. It doesn't happen at any other site, just this one. Closing IE is the only option at that point.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



BlazerFan22 said:


> it's starting to piss me off. Vary slow loading and sometimes it dosen't even respond. What gives. :upset:


I noticed they added some "QuickLinks" to the site, that highlight certain words so that when you hover over them, a popup ad appears (a feature that not only sucks memory, but is also very annoying). I started a thread on the OT forum about it, and it was suggested that I add the NoScript and Adblock add-ons to my firefox browser (mozilla.com), and that seemed to do the trick. NoScript disables the QwikHtml formatting, or whatever that stuff is that makes hyperlinks for text and adds code for pics and stuff, but it's worth it, and if you want you can disable it.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



mgb said:


> Just in the last 24 hrs I've been having problems with IE locking up while I'm on this site. It doesn't happen at any other site, just this one. Closing IE is the only option at that point.


I'm having the exact same problem.

We are letting the Admins know what is going on. This is very very annoying.


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



mgb said:


> Just in the last 24 hrs I've been having problems with IE locking up while I'm on this site. It doesn't happen at any other site, just this one. Closing IE is the only option at that point.


Why are you using IE is the better question. Firefox, Opera or other browsers are much better.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

I started a thread on the OT forum TOO about this and its seriously, seriously irritating. I use Safari (Mac OS X browser) which blocks pop ups but NOT these.

I've had this place lock up on my dozens of times in the last several days.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

am i the only one that sees a huuuuuge white box under here .....


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

My Internet Explorer boms like crazy now at work where I use Windows 2000 OS. At home I have the ever stable Windows XP which seems to do fine. But its annoying to say the least at work.

I do get severe Internet Explorer bombs at home as well from time to time. But its very rare.


Anyone else get them on Windows 2000 OS? 



I usually have no problem with speed.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

i used to be big IE user.. then ever since i've started using firefox, i've never looked back. the no script extension is greatness. just remember to turn it on when you fill out forms and you're ok. 

and as far as the white box goes.. no i dont see it.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

Usually everytime I come on to here the past 3-4 days, after 10 seconds IE is not responding and I have to exit out of it.

Is it my computer or the site?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



Blazer Freak said:


> Usually everytime I come on to here the past 3-4 days, after 10 seconds IE is not responding and I have to exit out of it.
> 
> Is it my computer or the site?


It is absolutely 100% the site, so no worries. There is something you might be able to do on your computer to temporarily fix it though:

For Internet Explorer users:

Tools --> Internet Options --> Security Tab --> Custom Level --> Disable Active Scripting

This made the site run smooth again for me, and could let you do the same until we find out how to otherwise fix the problem. The only problem is that you won't be able to use the quick links at the top of the page or the php post formatting buttons while you have sripting disabled. But it will be fast and won't crash anymore.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

well, if the people that owned the page would stop scripts from loading from:

verticalscope.com
google-analytics.com
kontera.com

which are probably ads for the site, then it probably wouldnt be a problem.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> It is absolutely 100% the site, so no worries. There is something you might be able to do on your computer to temporarily fix it though:
> 
> For Internet Explorer users:
> 
> ...


I tried that.. then I can not login to my hotmail accont :banghead: it requires the scripting


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

traderbob , just use firefox with adblock extension and block the all the extra crap the admins have enabled. 

block the items deanwolf listed and you should be ok - god knows why they just dont use adwords like everyone else. page scanning js etc are just massively annoying to users - and most will end up blocking them all anyways, most people can handle google adwords.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

I've had absolutely no problems.

Firefox...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

I switched to the 1st release candidate of IE 7 the other day.It has some similarities with Firefox and it seems to be stable.I've had no problems except with the site since then,I like the built in RSS feed reader a lot too.Now I need to convince Time Warner to upgrade their DNS servers.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



Rawse said:


> I've had absolutely no problems.
> 
> Firefox...


I use firefox as well, and it keeps coming up with a script error (and has for a week or so). Not the biggest deal, but it means I have an extra click to stop the script before I can open the page.

iWatas


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

In the last day or so I've noticed a tiny bit of improvement as far as speed ... but it's still not as good as it used to be before the new ad garbage was added.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

I'm using Safari 2.0.4 with the Tiger OSX on my Mac and haven't experienced any of the problems y'all are talking about. (cross fingers and knock wood that they don't start now that I've said that)

But for the record, I've heard great things about Firefox before this thread. I'm just too lazy to download (and don't see the point, since I've had relatively few problems with Safari, at least so far).


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> It is absolutely 100% the site, so no worries. There is something you might be able to do on your computer to temporarily fix it though:
> 
> For Internet Explorer users:
> 
> ...



We should not have to "disable" all of our features to view this forum. After many years of being on the blazers board, I may have to take my feeble 200+ attempts at posting and slowly walk away.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

Have the admins commented on why this is happening for most IE users?
The only way i could avoid this locking up thing is to disable scripts. But I have another problem here too: red x's are replacing many smilies!:curse:


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

i had a few new adwords pop up but i quickly blocked those with my firefox Adblock. Sometimes when im on bbb at other places (not home) IE crashes and it gets really annoying. Firefox used to do it with CBS.sportsline for me but they fixed it.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



Public Defender said:


> I'm using Safari 2.0.4 with the Tiger OSX on my Mac and haven't experienced any of the problems y'all are talking about. (cross fingers and knock wood that they don't start now that I've said that)
> 
> But for the record, I've heard great things about Firefox before this thread. I'm just too lazy to download (and don't see the point, since I've had relatively few problems with Safari, at least so far).




Dammit I'm still using Safari 1.3.2 and was all over apple.com/downloads looking for an update.

Of course, I'm still running Panther ...


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

ive got a weird thing at the moment , the box below here called 'forum jump' is HUGE - like hella long and hella wide.

kinda bizarre


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

This is a recent problem and like others I have it only here. I sent a PM and it crashed my computer. I use AdAware, Pop Up Stopper, Ad Muncher and antivirus and antispyware programs. Just today I h ad to restart IE because it locked up. This happens on more than one computer so it is not my computer.


----------



## Aly (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

Firefox for me to had to block IE. But seems to work fine for now. :clap: :clap:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



Aly said:


> Firefox for me to had to block IE. But seems to work fine for now. :clap: :clap:


I decided to give Firefox a try. Just installed it and it looks ok. Seems to load stuff slowly but it may just be that in IE I have stuff in the cach while this is downloading everything for the first time.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

get an ad-blocker . . . .



I Start Fires said:


> for ie users: http://www.powerie.com/faq.htm
> for firefox users: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/10/
> for mac/safari users: http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/27897
> for opera users i believe there is a built in content blocker or something. (not sure, i dont use opera)


 . . . and add 'kontera.com' to it.

This worked for me.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

It sure looks like this **** has slowed the board way down. I don't mean how long it takes to load but how many people are posting.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

Yeah, I just got back after 5 days camping in the Redwoods. After packing everything up, I decided to fire up the old blazers board to see if anything new is happening. I clicked on a thread and it instantly froze up, I got the (not responding) script and I had to ctrl alt del the whole thing. I figured it an anomily and tried again, same results. And now I see a thread dedicated to my discontent. There is definately a problem. I like firefox, but I am currently at my parent's place for the summer, where my parents like IE. I should not have to download a new browser just to view the damned site. 

Prunetang


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



crandc said:


> This is a recent problem and like others I have it only here. I sent a PM and it crashed my computer. I use AdAware, Pop Up Stopper, Ad Muncher and antivirus and antispyware programs. Just today I h ad to restart IE because it locked up. This happens on more than one computer so it is not my computer.


Ditto.

Of the 30 or so sites and message boards I visit daily this is the only one that causes trouble.

Get it together, guys!


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



mgb said:


> It sure looks like this **** has slowed the board way down. I don't mean how long it takes to load but how many people are posting.


Yep, this is the critical problem.

Fewer users browsing, fewer threads, fewer posts. It's only been a week but already the number of people browsing the forum at any given time looks like it's a small fraction of what it was.

If the admins don't come to their senses and get rid of this kontera crap soon, this site will die. Which would be sad.

Fix this ****, admins!

Stepping Razor


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



Stepping Razor said:


> Yep, this is the critical problem.
> 
> Fewer users browsing, fewer threads, fewer posts. It's only been a week but already the number of people browsing the forum at any given time looks like it's a small fraction of what it was.
> 
> ...


I froze up 3 times trying to post that I am having a problem. 
I have this site as my home page, but not after today.

gatopops


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> It is absolutely 100% the site, so no worries. There is something you might be able to do on your computer to temporarily fix it though:
> 
> For Internet Explorer users:
> 
> ...


For those using Internet Explorer who are having problems - please note that following these instructions completely solved the issues for me. It takes 15 seconds. Give it a try.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



Masbee said:


> For those using Internet Explorer who are having problems - please note that following these instructions completely solved the issues for me. It takes 15 seconds. Give it a try.


And then change it back when you go to any other site. Then make sure you change it again when you come back here and then,,,,


----------



## BealzeeBob (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

I have trouble at home, with Netscape and dialup, but not at work with Netscape and fiber. I too quit using this site as my home page at my house.

I can't believe that the admins haven't weighed in on this. Whether the message is "get used to it", or "we're getting rid of this", or "we'll get it fixed", they should let us know.

Go Blazers


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



BealzeeBob said:


> I have trouble at home, with Netscape and dialup, but not at work with Netscape and fiber. I too quit using this site as my home page at my house.
> 
> I can't believe that the admins haven't weighed in on this. Whether the message is "get used to it", or "we're getting rid of this", or "we'll get it fixed", they should let us know.
> 
> Go Blazers


I'll drink to that :cheers: Although I have noticed little improvements. I haven't had problems with it not responding or crashing latley. The site still takes longer periods of time to load than it normally would. :cheers:


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

this is gettin bad , i just went n checked out fanhome.com lolz


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

This is ridiculous.

Ed O.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

I will drop by from time to time to see if this is fixed, but until then I will not be posting on BBB.

Please get it fixed.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



JCB said:


> get an ad-blocker . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 everyone who is still complaining should give this a try.


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

LOL, I haven't had any problems, although limited use, until reading this thread. Stalled trying to go to the second page.

I tried Firefox a few years ago, but so many web features didn't work that I went back to IE.
Maybe I will try again since y'all say it is more stable now.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



I Start Fires said:


> everyone who is still complaining should give this a try.


Why should I even consider changing my browser and settings just to visit one particular website?

Yo! Nightfly! You said you were contacting an admin about this. I'm sure that I'm not the only one that would be interested in what they have to say.

Go Blazers


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

people tell me to switch browsers, but the thing is that i sometimes log on at other peoples' houses. I am not allowed to switch their IE to Firefox.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



2dumb2live said:


> people tell me to switch browsers, but the thing is that i sometimes log on at other peoples' houses. I am not allowed to switch their IE to Firefox.


Thanks for the firefox tip guys...works like a champ as I was getting annoyed as well. Seemed to be worse on the Blazer board. 

You don't have to switch their IE to Firefox. Firefox install will ask you if you want it to be the default browser. It takes about two mins to install.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

funny, this site has been annoying for a while now, and it has nothing to do with any of the topic of this thread.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



Hap said:


> funny, this site has been annoying for a while now, and it has nothing to do with any of the topic of this thread.


:rofl: truth


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



CatchNRelease said:


> Why should I even consider changing my browser and settings just to visit one particular website?
> 
> Yo! Nightfly! You said you were contacting an admin about this. I'm sure that I'm not the only one that would be interested in what they have to say.
> 
> Go Blazers


 well im not gonna sit here and convince you and stay because i personally dont give a ****, but it doesnt harm anything else and you dont have to deal with any of those annoying green underline ads on this site or any other.

if you want to be an uptight *** though, thats your business.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



2dumb2live said:


> people tell me to switch browsers, but the thing is that i sometimes log on at other peoples' houses. I am not allowed to switch their IE to Firefox.


 yes you can, ive done it.

friends dont let friends use internet explorer.


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



I Start Fires said:


> well im not gonna sit here and convince you and stay because i personally dont give a ****, but it doesnt harm anything else and you dont have to deal with any of those annoying green underline ads on this site or any other.


I just made the switch to Firefox, but I'm still seeing the green underline ads. Do I need to change a setting?


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

dl the adblock extension

then block all the crap the admins love to put on here to make us hate the site.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

the no script extension does wonders not just for this site, but for a crapload of other sites as well. 

it makes looking at porn hassle free too!


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



I Start Fires said:


> well im not gonna sit here and convince you and stay because i personally dont give a ****, but it doesnt harm anything else and you dont have to deal with any of those annoying green underline ads on this site or any other.
> 
> if you want to be an uptight *** though, thats your business.


Lol, an uptight *** seems pretty harsh. I wasn't expecting anyone to try to convice me to stay. I actually didn't even say I was going. 

I sure didn't mean to offend you, I realize that you're just trying to help. I was just stating my opinion about on the need to change my browser just to come to this particular site. You weren't the only one to suggest this solution, you were just the one I quoted (saved me some typing). 

If customizing your computer to visit one site works for you....go for it.

Peace.

Go Blazers


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



CatchNRelease said:


> Why should I even consider changing my browser and settings just to visit one particular website?


I feel the exact same way. It is absolutely ludicrous to suggest that turning off scripting or switching browsers (away from the ubiquitous market leader) is the long-term solution for this problem.

I understand that people are offering short-term fixes (although I choose not to use them for a variety of reasons) but I find it odd that there's been no official communication on why the site has been so ****ty from a technical perspective the last week or so.

Ed O.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



Ed O said:


> I feel the exact same way. It is absolutely ludicrous to suggest that turning off scripting or switching browsers (away from the ubiquitous market leader) is the long-term solution for this problem.
> 
> I understand that people are offering short-term fixes (although I choose not to use them for a variety of reasons) but I find it odd that there's been no official communication on why the site has been so ****ty from a technical perspective the last week or so.
> 
> Ed O.



actually it just turned up today ed

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=299122

sad thing is they are just planning to make it a better implemenation next time, they havent given up on kontera despite everyones absolute hatred of it.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



BlayZa said:


> ...sad thing is they are just planning to make it a better implemenation next time, they havent given up on kontera despite everyones absolute hatred of it.


If they can make it work where it doesn't slow things down, or crash my brower, I can't say that I'd absolutely hate it. I have my doubts, though, that they'll be able to do that with folks like me around.....dialup and an older computer.

Go Blazers


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

wow, I can actually browse a thread for a while... no bombs yet. 


EDIT: But then again.... bombs away... :banghead:


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



BlayZa said:


> actually it just turned up today ed
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=299122
> 
> sad thing is they are just planning to make it a better implemenation next time, they havent given up on kontera despite everyones absolute hatred of it.


The post has been edited, and now it appears they are not trying to make it better, that they are looking to Google Ads to replace the lost revenue. Hope that works out for them.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



Masbee said:


> The post has been edited, and now it appears they are not trying to make it better, that they are looking to Google Ads to replace the lost revenue. Hope that works out for them.


Google ads haven't caused the site to crash, as far as I can remember.

Something has to pay for site bandwidth.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*

adwords isnt that intrusive and is also easily blocked if desired.

forums dont typical use a ton of bw , especially ones like this that have no pics in sigs. how many supporting members are there? and to they have to see that kontera crap like everyone else?


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



Nightfly said:


> Google ads haven't caused the site to crash, as far as I can remember.
> 
> Something has to pay for site bandwidth.


The subject was trying to make kontera better.

What I meant was they are no longer stating they are trying to make the kontera implementation better.

Instead, they are looking to more Google ads - which is fine with me.

Sorry if that wasn't clear.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



BlayZa said:


> forums dont typical use a ton of bw , especially ones like this that have no pics in sigs. how many supporting members are there? and to they have to see that kontera crap like everyone else?


no truer words have been spoken. 

there's a crapload of supporting members and they have normal ads already. why even attempt to use the kontera ads? 

now i'm not a supporting member, nor do i plan to, since personal avatars dont really do it for me. but i dont think it should cost $10/year/person to store an avatar..... sure there are probably some other [sarcasm] cool perks, like personal avatars [/sarcasm], but i just dont see where the money goes to except maybe to pay for the usage of each teams' logos or players, which aren't necessarily needed because it's not the flashy pictures or designs that makes this forum run/be remembered, it's the posters.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: This site has been so annoying latley..*



Masbee said:


> The subject was trying to make kontera better.
> 
> What I meant was they are no longer stating they are trying to make the kontera implementation better.
> 
> ...


I think you might have misread it. They are planning to reimplement Kontera, with Google in the meantime.

barfo


----------

